# Windows 7 und Sony Vaio - AKKU Problem !?



## McKofFly (28. Oktober 2009)

Hey, ...


ich habe ein großes Problem. Im August diesen Jahren kaufte ich mir ein Sony Vaio NW11S/T. Auf diesem war Vista 32 Bt installiert. 
Nun hatte ich mir damals schon den Windows7 RC gezogen und installiert. Dabei trat das Problem auf, das ich bei eingelegtem AKKU eine Fehlermeldung derart "*Der installierte Akku ist möglicherweise nicht richtig mit dem Computer verbunden (was ich aussschließen kann) oder mit dem Computer nicht kompatibel. (Was ich auch ausschließen kann, da es ja der Original Akku ist)*".

Diese Meldung kann ich nur mit OK bestädigen und danach fährt der PC runter. Das Fenster lässt sich auch nicht wegschieben da es immer wieder in den Vordergrund und in die Mitte des Bildschirms springt.

Damals schrieb ich schon den SUPPORT von Sony an, da verwieß man mich auf die Tatsache das es ja noch der RC sei und bla bla, ... schön und gut.

Jetzt habe ich mir dank UNI die Windows7 Prof. 64 Bit Version über MSDNAA ziehen können. Habe Windows installiert und sie da, das Problem ist noch immer da. Also wieder SUPPORT angeschrieben, .... und habe folgende Antwort bekommen:

_Die fehlerfreie Verwendung und Funktion aller angebotener Treiber und Anwendungen, können wir nur mit dem von uns vorinstalliertem Betriebssystem garantieren. Aus diesem Grund bieten wir ausschließlich für dieses getestete System einen umfangreichen Support an.

..._


Ist das Normal, das durch ein Betriebssystemwechsel so ein Problem auftreten kann und Sony mich mit so ner dummen Mail abwiegeln will? Ich meine selbst auf meinem alten HP Notebook hatte ich von WIN XP bis Win7 RC alles drauf und keine Probleme mit dem Akku.



Noch etwas anderes. Bei diesem Notebook steht, das die AKKU Laufzeit 200min betragen soll. Schön und gut, ... ich weiß das diese Zahlen nie ganz stimmen aber ich komme max auf 150min. Das klingt nicht viel sind in Prozent aber *25 %*. Sprich statt ca 3,5 Stunden hab ich max nur ca 2,5 Stunden. (Wlan aus, Displayhellig kein min, Energiesparmodus). Ist das normal ?



mfg
Ben


----------



## McKofFly (29. Oktober 2009)

Hat sich erledigt, .... Problem gelöst!


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. Oktober 2009)

McKofFly schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt, .... Problem gelöst!




Da einige Leute bestimmt auch einen Vaio haben wie wurde das Problem gelöst?


----------



## McKofFly (29. Oktober 2009)

Habe noch die Treiber "VAIO Presentation Support", "VAIO Event Service", "VAIO Control Color Setting", "VAIO Control Center" und "Sony Shared Library" von der Supportseite installiert unter der Kategorie "Vorinstalliert" installiert.


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. Oktober 2009)

McKofFly schrieb:


> Habe noch die Treiber "VAIO Presentation Support", "VAIO Event Service", "VAIO Control Color Setting", "VAIO Control Center" und "Sony Shared Library" von der Supportseite installiert unter der Kategorie "Vorinstalliert" installiert.




Danke.


----------



## Bugatti (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe leider das gleiche Problem mit einem im Mai gekauften Sony VAIO SR 45X (direkt auf Sonystyle konfiguriert);
Das Windows 7 Prof. 64 Bit habe ich von der Uniseite heruntergeladen, installiert und jetzt funktioniert bis auf die extrem lästige Fehlermeldung alles.

Hat vielleicht jemand noch etwas anderes unternommen als die Sony Treiber zu installieren oder weiß jemand, wie man die Fehlermeldung vielleicht "einfach" abstellen kann?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## embi (28. Januar 2010)

hatte das selbe Problem, nachdem ich den Treiber "Battery Checker" von der Vaio Support Seite installierte...

durch erneutes ausführen der Setup Datei hat sich dieser wieder deinstalliert. Und im Anschluss war die Meldung bzgl. des Akkufehlers Geschichte...

Hoffe, dass hilft...


----------



## ersa (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 und Sony Vaio - AKKU Problem !? LÖSUNG!*

Beim Starten liefert das Laptop die Fehlermeldung der Akku sei nicht richtig mit dem Computer verbunden oder nicht kompatibel.
Die komplette Fehlermeldung des VAIOTM lautet. „Der installierte Akku ist möglicherweise nicht richtig mit dem Computer verbunden oder ist mit dem Computer nicht kompatibel. Klicken Sie auf „OK“, um den Ruhezustand aufzurufen. Entnehmen Sie anschließend den Akku und legen Sie ihn wieder ein. Im elektronischen VAIOTM-Benutzerhandbuch finden Sie weitere Informationen zur Verwendung des Akkus.“

Diagnose:
Der Fehler hatte nichts mit der ursprünglichen Reparatur und Software-Installation zu tun, die ordentlich und fehlerfrei ausgeführt wurde.
Der Auslöser der Fehlfunktion steckt vielmehr in einem im Hintergrund aktiven Dienstprogramms des Herstellers. Zur Überwachung und für das Management der Notebook-Akkus verwendet Sony seit ungefähr fünf Jahren das Dienstprogramm Isbmgr.exe.
Dies führt oft dazu das im Zuge anderweitiger Reparaturen wie z.B. nach der Neuinstallation des Betriebssystems der Akkumulator nicht mehr erkannt wird. Auch der Einsatz von kostengünstigen Nachbau-Akkus, sog. Replacementakkus, wird so seitens des Herstellers enorm erschwert, da das Programm diese ebenfalls als Fremdakkus erkennt, als „nicht kompatibel“ meldet und daher nicht akzeptiert.
Reparatur / Lösung
Gefahr erkannt, Gefahr gebannt. Durch kurzes deaktivieren des Dienstes konnte der Laptop wieder in Betrieb genommen werden. Wird später der Dienst wieder aktiviert, tritt die Fehlermeldung nicht mehr auf, das Laptop arbeitet einwandfrei und akzeptiert seinen Akku auch im weiteren Betrieb immer wieder anstandslos.
Das deaktivieren des Dienstes kann auf zwei Arten vorgenommen werden.
A:
Unsere versierten Techniker haben das Programm kurzerhand umbenannt, so dass es beim Start des Laptops nicht aufgerufen werden konnte.
B:
Das deaktivieren des Dienstes kann auch durch aufrufen von msconfig / dienste / geschehen. Hier muss dann der Eintrag isbmgr durch entfernen des entsprechenden Häkchens auf „off“ gesetzt werden.

Vergessen Sie nicht ihre Änderungen (Umbenennen oder Deaktivieren) später wieder rückgängig zu machen. Das Laptop funktioniert zwar auch ohne das Dienstprogramm, allerdings ist dann das Akku-Management nicht mehr optimal.
Ergebnis:
Problemlos funktionierendes Laptop mit einwandfrei arbeitendem Akku und korrektem Energiemanagement.
Betroffene(s) Modell(e):
Alle Sony Laptops die nicht älter als 5 Jahre sind. ( VGN- und VPC-Modelle).
Empfehlung, Besonderheiten, Tipps & Tricks:
Diese Vorgehensweise kann auch beim Einsatz von Ersatz-Akkus notwendig sein.

Bei mir war es so, dass ich unter Start>msconfig nichts ausführen konnte. Das Problem lässt sich beheben, wenn man CC Cleaner installiert und anschliessend unter "Autostart" die Datei deaktiviert.


----------



## bitsandbobs (2. April 2014)

Hey esra,
ich habe gerade eben deine Anweisungen befolgt und die Fehlermeldung erscheint nicht mehr, 
ABER... mein Akku lädt nicht, obwohl das Netzwerkkabel drin ist. Außerdem sagt mir das "Batterie Zustand"-Fenster, 
dass mein Akku im "Kritish"-Bereich ist. Mein Ersatz-Akku ist heute erst angekommen und es kann nicht sein,
dass es bereits im kritischen Bereich ist. Heeeelp!


----------



## bitsandbobs (2. April 2014)

*AW: Windows 7 und Sony Vaio - AKKU Problem !? LÖSUNG!*

Ach und hier ist noch ein Foto wie mein Akku-Icon derzeit aussieht (Netzwerkkabel ist drin, aber er wird nicht im Icon angezeigt)


----------

